
President Obama's Fake FCC Comment against his own policy - AFNobody
https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/filing/1051157755251
======
dfee
The narrative presented is that the comments against Net Neutrality came from
opponents of Net Neutrality.

There is a more subtle consideration though - to undermine the entire
conversation, you could seed fake comments and then present the known
opponents to be crooks.

Or, perhaps separate those two actions entirely. One actor seeds fake comments
knowing that a watchdog will pick up on it, thus undermining the commenting
system.

My gut tells me that after what we’ve been seeing come out of the
investigation of the 2016 election, the latter options seems plausible.

Add in to the mix citizens who conflate comments with votes, believing that
this is a channel of direct democracy and you begin to see why the whole
comment system is flawed.

~~~
vorotato
Or the astroturfing was automated, and didn't expect to catch literally barack
obama. However yes, I agree a comment system is not equivalent to a democratic
forum.

~~~
dfee
I almost hope that B.O. was intentional. That makes it comical. :)

------
Chickenosaurus
As a non-american who hasn't followed the FCC debacle, this blows me away.

A government agency acting blatantly against the interests of its people and
allowing such tactics is terrible. I hope for appropriate consequences for all
involved parties who acted maliciously.

------
corndoge
Perhaps a better title would be "Fake FCC comment [...] attributed to Barack
Obama"

------
dang
Since this topic has been discussed more than any other recently, and there's
no significant new information here, it qualifies as a dupe.

